# ne



## Biricchina

Hola! Quisiera saber como podria traducir "ne" en espanol.
Ejemplo: 
*Quanti anni hai?
R/ *ne *ho 24 anni

Gracias!!


----------



## femmejolie

En este caso no se traduce, se trata de un partitivo.
Por ej: Vuoi del latte? Sì, ne voglio! = sí, quiero! (= un poco de la leche, pero en español no existe esta traducción)

Ne también significa di questo, di ciò, di quello/di lui, di lei, di loro
Non ne voglio parlare (=di ciò)
Tua madre è buona e tutti ne parlano bene (= di lei)


----------



## Tatzingo

Biricchina said:


> Hola! Quisiera saber como podria traducir "ne" en espanol.
> Ejemplo:
> *Quanti anni hai?
> R/ *ne *ho 24 anni
> 
> Gracias!!



Hola,

Estoy de accuerdo. "ne" non se puede traducir en castellano.

Tatz.


----------



## Biricchina

Muchas gracias por la raspuesta, no estaba segura si existia alguna traduccion en espanol para esa palabra!


----------



## Schenker

Pero que pasaría si no estuviera "ne" en esas frases en italiano que ustedes han puesto como ejemplo, ¿estaría incorrecto?


----------



## Tatzingo

Schenker said:


> Pero que pasaría si no estuviera "ne" en esas frases en italiano que ustedes han puesto como ejemplo, ¿estaría incorrecto?



Diría que Sí, estaría incorrecto. Pongamos el ejemplo de antes:

Quanti anni hai?
R/ *ne *ho 24

Si no lo pusieramos, sería:

Quanti anni hai?
Ho 24. (Pero 24 de qué??)

Aunque estaría bien escrito si fuera en castellano;

Cuantos años tienes?
R/ Tengo 24.

en italiano, hay que poner el partitivo "ne."

Tatz.


----------



## Schenker

Tatzingo said:


> Diría que Sí, estaría incorrecto. Pongamos el ejemplo de antes:
> 
> Quanti anni hai?
> R/ *ne *ho 24
> 
> Si no lo pusieramos, sería:
> 
> Quanti anni hai?
> Ho 24. (Pero 24 de qué??)
> 
> Aunque estaría bien escrito si fuera en castellano;
> 
> Cuantos años tienes?
> R/ Tengo 24.
> 
> en italiano, hay que poner el partitivo "ne."
> 
> Tatz.


 
Y si contestaras por ejemplo, "Ho 24 anni" ahi no sería necesario el "ne" y estaría correcta la respuesta?


----------



## vikgigio

Schenker said:


> Y si contestaras por ejemplo, "Ho 24 anni" ahi no sería necesario el "ne" y estaría correcta la respuesta?



Sí, la respuesta estaría correcta.


----------



## Dankgerit

Me sirvió esta explicación a mi también, aunque sabía que no tenía traducción.

Gracias.


----------



## Marlotta

En italiano puedo también contestar simplemente con la edad:
¿Cuántos años tienes? = Quanti anni hai?
Tengo 24 = Ne ho 24/ Ho 24 anni/24
Las tres formas son correctas.
ciao


----------



## Schenker

Grazie a tutti por las respuestas y aclaraciones.
Saludos.


----------



## Caterina10

*--> Nuova domanda <--

*​Potete aiutarmi a tradurre il ne italiano in spagnolo?
Non trovo niente che corrisponda e quando parlo in fretta lo infilo nella frase spagnola. ahime.
Intendo il ne di:

Prenderne di più. Io ne prendo di più.
Saperne molto. Io ne so molto. 

Come faccio a rendere il ne?
Grazie


----------



## MOMO2

Caterina10 said:


> Potete aiutarmi a tradurre il ne italiano in spagnolo?
> Non trovo niente che corrisponda e quando parlo in fretta lo infilo nella frase spagnola. ahime.
> Intendo il ne di:
> 
> Prenderne di più. Io ne prendo di più.
> Saperne molto. Io ne so molto.
> 
> Come faccio a rendere il ne?
> Grazie


 
In spagnolo non esiste. In catalano sì. Hai sbagliato regione ... 

Puoi solo tradurre così:
Tomar más. Yo tomaré más.
Saber mucho. Yo sé mucho.

Ciao


----------



## gatogab

Caterina10 said:


> Potete aiutarmi a tradurre il ne italiano in spagnolo?
> Non trovo niente che corrisponda e quando parlo in fretta lo infilo nella frase spagnola. ahime.
> Intendo il ne di:
> 
> Prenderne di più. Io ne prendo di più.
> Saperne molto. Io ne so molto.
> 
> Come faccio a rendere il ne?
> Grazie


 
*Clicka aquí*

Bienvenida al foro.


----------

